# متطلبات إنشاء مستودع سوائل قابلة للإشتعال حسب Nfpa 30



## hany_hhhi (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

يرجى المساعدة في معرفة متطلبات ومواصفات التخزين والتصميم والتمديدات وكافة العمليات المرافقة وتحديد أنظمة الإطفاء المناسبة لإنشاء مستودع سوائل قابلة للإشتعال حسب Nfpa 30.


----------



## hany_hhhi (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل الموضوع لو كان مترجم


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أين المواصفة nfpa 30


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

اين مواصفات


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

موضوع مهم بجد


----------

